# Sher-Cryl or Devflex



## pitt painter (Sep 8, 2011)

Has anyone used both Sher Cryl And Glidden Devflex enough to compare them? I love Sher-Cryl but the Devflex is almost half the price. They are both High Performance Acrylic coatings and I know SW is going to be higher...but twice as much. Am I missing something. The MSDS are hard to compare, at least for me. Any insight is helpfull.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dev Flex is a nice paint. I can't comment on the comparison to Sher Cryl, but SW has some other very nice industrial acrylics.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

pitt painter said:


> Has anyone used both Sher Cryl And Glidden Devflex enough to compare them? I love Sher-Cryl but the Devflex is almost half the price. They are both High Performance Acrylic coatings and I know SW is going to be higher...but twice as much. Am I missing something. The MSDS are hard to compare, at least for me. Any insight is helpfull.


Two completely different animals. If I had to pick between those 2 it would be Sher-Cryl. What are you putting it on the most?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Those coatings are not even comparable. If I had to choose between the 2, I would have to consider the substrate. Stucco/concrete I would go with devflex, metal/steel I would go with sher-Cryl.


----------



## pitt painter (Sep 8, 2011)

The job is the exterior metal siding of a ware house, less than 5 years old and surface is in good condition. I know Sher Cryl uses the "enviro" tint which resists fading in Sher Cryl which is not thier tint for most of thier other paints. Do any of you folks have any problems with Devflex and color retention? 
Thanks for all of your imput and this forum is a great idea:yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You know, I was thinking of DecraFlex, :wallbash: I have usef both products. The hide of Devflex is a bit poor, with low viscosity than Shr-Cryl. I also think Sher-Cryl has better adhesion. Although I have had no failures with DevFlex. Both require primers even though DevFlex is a DTM. 

Sherwin Williams Metal Latex is more comparable to DevFlex than Sher-Cryl. Which is why it DevFlex is half the cost. IMO I would rather go with SW Metal Latex or Solo-Semi Gloss than DevFlex.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I chose Sher Cryl with the Sherwin Williams DTM Bonding Primer. I've been spraying this system recently on metal siding with good results. It does not seem to level as well as PPG Pitt Tech for instance, but appeared to have better hide. The Sher Cryl data sheet specified exactly the application I needed it for, where other similar products didn't. The other products may have have performed similarly, or even better, but I didn't want to make that assumption without evidence of the recommended application on their data sheets.

Note: Sher Cryl has a tendency to sag. Application with my AAA has allowed me to better control this. Keeping a wet edge is always important, but I found that over lapping the paint after it had set for only a short time resulted in a weird breaking effect. . Fortunately, these areas were not too noticeable after it had dried. Obviously, try not to apply in direct sunlight when spraying. The "flashing" was very hard to control. This was unavoidable in my application.


----------

